# Who can beat the Seahawks in the NFC or Broncos in the AFC?



## JimH52 (Dec 30, 2013)

Of all the teams in the playoff, the home field advantage for these two is immeasurable.  Are there any teams in their conferences that can beat them at home?

It really looks like a Seahawks vs Broncos Super Bowl.  *But it is the NFL...*


----------



## Iceman (Dec 31, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Of all the teams in the playoff, the home field advantage for these two is immeasurable.  Are there any teams in their conferences that can beat them at home?
> 
> It really looks like a Seahawks vs Broncos Super Bowl.  *But it is the NFL...*



Patriots can beat the Broncos, Manning has a bad track record in cold weather situations(Denver will be cold in January) and against the Pats.

The Eagles, Packers, Panthers and Saints all have a good shot to beat the Seahawks.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Iceman said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the teams in the playoff, the home field advantage for these two is immeasurable.  Are there any teams in their conferences that can beat them at home?
> ...



I haven't followed the AFC as closely as my home NFC and I don't really care who the AFC champ is as long as they are facing the Hawks in February.

The Eagles.. They rely heavely on the long pass.  Seattle has the best DBs by far in the NFL.  I can't see our corners and safeties allowing the long ball.  I am betting that after 2-3 ints in a first half the Eagles will bog down and lose what got them this far.  Seattle won't lose at home to Philly.

Packers...  Rodgers would not have time to work his magic against the Seahawk rush.  Again like the Eagles GB passes will get picked off early and often.  The Seahawks are an interception MACHINE. EVERYONE on defense has good hands.  While most teams can tip passes no team in the league converts tips to inteceptions like the Seahawks.  AND GB's running game relies on missdirection.  Seattles speed at DE and linebacker won't allow GB's backs to outrun them to the corners.

Panthers...simply cannot score enough points to keep up with the Hawks.  Wilson is just flat smarter than Newton and it would show in how he takes advantage of situations Kam can't.

The Saints ...were shell shocked a short few weeks ago in Seattle.  Brees looked like he had been in a bad car wreck after the game with a glazed look on his face. I doubt the Saints have gotten the taste of that game out of thier minds.  No way Brees comes into the Clink feeling confident after the complete beat down they recieved just a bit more than a month ago.  

BUT like they say..."any given Sunday"...but this won't be just "any" Sunday like when we let down for the Cardinals in a game that really didn't matter to the Hawks knowing they could just beat down the Rams and all would be good which is exactly what happened.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 31, 2013)

Seattle's offense sucks. The defense can not win every game.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 31, 2013)

Iceman said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the teams in the playoff, the home field advantage for these two is immeasurable.  Are there any teams in their conferences that can beat them at home?
> ...



Welker will be back if the Patriots get to Denver and he will burn the Putriots.  The NE team is on the way down.

Let me know this.

Who has the better Home Field Advantage?

*Seahawks*
or
*Broncos*

I say the Seahags have the hardest place to play.  That dome and the fans make it very hard on opposing offenses.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 31, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



WOW !!   I guess you have never seen a Seattle home game.  The Century Link Field is an open air stadium.  No Dome.

The Noise at the Clink is deafening and the fans know when to bring it.  When the Hawks are on offense they get quiet at the start of plays so Wilson can call out audibles and scream like crazy when the opponents are calling plays.  Plus usually the Hawks just play better at home.  

Can't speak to the Denver stadium..never been there.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 31, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> *Seattle's offense sucks*. The defense can not win every game.



Obviously.  You can't get to 13-3 in the NFL with a good offense.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 31, 2013)

Eagles would be a good fit at Century Link. They are a very good road team and all of their plays come in from the sidelines via flashcards. They are not as one-dimensional as Hugg-ster makes them sound when he sez they rely heavily on the long pass. THAT WAS the case pre-Chip Kelly era. We don't need to rely on the long pass. If that was the case, 'Shady' McCoy wouldn't be the leading rusher in the NFL!
(under-rated Bryce Brown gets the job done too in the ground game).


----------



## martybegan (Dec 31, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Maybe he is confusing it with the Metrodome, back when the Vikings had a good defense, and the fans had a reason to be loud.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 31, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




We haven't had a dome in awhile.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luissa (Dec 31, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Seattle's offense sucks. The defense can not win every game.




I guess they can go 13-3 and win the NFC west though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 31, 2013)

Luissa said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Then I guess I haven't watched them in a while....


----------



## Luissa (Dec 31, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Yeah! I guess so. Lol 
Tore down the Kingdome a few years ago. I was a little sad, saw my first MLB and NFL game there. 
On a side note, I really want to see the Mariners play the Yankees at Yankee stadium in the Spring.. Trying to plan a trip. It would be my son's first MLB game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2013)

In the last ten years in the NFL, the favorites going into the playoffs have rarely won. It is usually a hot, healthy 4 or 5 seed that wins it

In that case, I would lean towards Carolina and maybe Cinci


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 31, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> In the last ten years in the NFL, the favorites going into the playoffs have rarely won. It is usually a hot, healthy 4 or 5 seed that wins it
> 
> In that case, I would lean towards Carolina and maybe Cinci



I would love to see a first time winner.  The fans of both of these teams have suffered immensely over the years.  Especially the Bengal fans.  I am not sure Dalton can do it, but it would be cool!


----------



## Iceman (Dec 31, 2013)

Luissa said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle's offense sucks. The defense can not win every game.
> ...



The NFC West is weak, you're only competition is the 49ers, who like you, have a good defense, but a mediocre quarterback. The Seahawks couldn't even beat the Cardinals at home. some homefield advantage!


----------



## Luissa (Dec 31, 2013)

I have to get ready.... But this for Huggy. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 31, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In the last ten years in the NFL, the favorites going into the playoffs have rarely won. It is usually a hot, healthy 4 or 5 seed that wins it
> ...



Bengal fans will just have to continue to suffer. Coach Marvin Lewis is 0-4 in the playoffs in 11 seasons. QB Dalton is 0-2 in the playoffs throwing 0 touchdown passes and 4 interceptions - both came against the Texans.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Did you even watch the NFL this year?


----------



## Iceman (Dec 31, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


I will make a $1000 dollar bet with you the Seahawks don't win the Superbowl. Put your money where your mouth is guy. 

They won't even make it to the Superbowl. 

And that toucan nosed tattooed freak of a 49ers is going to demolished by Aaron Rodgers and the Packers. 

The NFC West sucks.


----------



## manifold (Dec 31, 2013)

Peyton Manning can easily beat the Broncos all by himself.


----------



## manifold (Dec 31, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> The NE team is on the way down.



I've been hearing that for the last 6 or 7 years.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



A unique analysis.  Most pundits, fans and NFL players see it exactly opposite from your perspective as evidensed by the top pro bowl vote leaders.  As of late November at least 40 players from the NFC West were being voted among the top three positions in thier catagories.  I don't know how many players will be selected in total but I'll take a wild guess and suggest that no other division has more than 40 players selected.  There will be three players from each position picked.


----------



## manifold (Dec 31, 2013)

Iceman said:


> The NFC West is weak...



If by "weak" you mean the toughest division in football then yeah, the NFC West is totally weak.

Both Arizona and St. Louis are better than the NFC North* and NFC East champions.


*Caveat - with Rodgers back, I give Green Bay a fighting chance.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Iceman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Unlikely as both being QBs they will never be on the field at the same time.  Without Clay Matthews GB will be hard pressed to contain Kaepernick.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 31, 2013)

I will say that Cam Newton is one of the most unique talents that I have seen in the NFL...He will win a SB for the Panthers.  Maybe not this year, but with his size, strength, and speed, he will be a force for years to come.


----------



## manifold (Dec 31, 2013)

manifold said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > The NFC West is weak...
> ...



A quick tally of records outside their respective divisions totally reinforces exactly what my eyeballs told me...

Seattle: 9-1
San Fran: 7-3
Arizona: 8-2
St. Louis: 6-4
Total: 30-10

Green Bay: 4-6
Chicago: 6-4
Detroit: 3-7
Minn: 3-7
Total: 16-24

Philly: 4-6
Dallas: 3-7
NYG: 4-6
Wash: 3-7
Total: 14-26

BOOM!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 31, 2013)

manifold said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > The NFC West is weak...
> ...



Interesting definition.  

I have concern for Rodgers future health.  He is just coming back after a lingering ...slow healing broken collar bone.  I believe he has recovered this slowly is because he is getting older and his body can't recover nearly as quickly as when he was in his early twenties.  In the playoffs he will be facing the toughest defenses of this season.  If GB is lucky enough to make it past the fearsome pass rush of SF with Aldon Smith Rodgers will have to come to Seattle and elude a better defense than he faced last season when he was healthy and still got sacked 8 times.  If Arron gets smacked hard a few times on his bad shoulder he may never be physically right again.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 31, 2013)

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



People can use facts to say anything they want..


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 31, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Funny how that works huh?


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 31, 2013)

I do think the NFC West is becoming the best Division in football.  Seattle is at the top, the 49ers can play with anyone, the Cards have proven they are formidable, and the Rams are building a very good team and already have one of the top defenses.

But things can change quickly.  A few years ago the NFC East was the best.  Look at it now...


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 31, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> I do think the NFC West is becoming the best Division in football.  Seattle is at the top, the 49ers can play with anyone, the Cards have proven they are formidable, and the Rams are building a very good team and already have one of the top defenses.
> 
> But things can change quickly.  A few years ago the NFC East was the best.  Look at it now...



It is perplexing how far teams like the Giants have fallen.  Turnovers..specifically interceptions have absolutely destroyed the Giants.  Manning is a two time SB champ.  He is now one of the most prolific turnover machines in the NFL.  It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > I do think the NFC West is becoming the best Division in football.  Seattle is at the top, the 49ers can play with anyone, the Cards have proven they are formidable, and the Rams are building a very good team and already have one of the top defenses.
> ...



The Giants, even during their Super Bowl runs, were never a great team in the regular season.  They were just able to get hot come playoff time.

Eli is the polar opposite of his brother.  His regular season stats aren't that impressive, but he finds a way to win in the playoffs when he gets a chance.

The NFC West has a few years of dominance going forward, but there will be a lot of contracts to fit into the cap for both the Seahawks and 49ers in the next 2-3 years.  It's going to take some financial hocus pocus not to lose a number of important players for both teams.  It's possible that we could see another huge turnaround in division strength before the next decade begins.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2013)

Iceman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Yes, we've seen how Kaepernick is continuously demolished by Green Bay.......


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ya... the GB coach told his players to go out there and FUCK those SF players at Candlestick in the first game ...so GB went out on the field and some of em bent over and pulled down thier pants...the rest just lay down on thier backs and spread thier legs...


----------



## Iceman (Dec 31, 2013)

SF and their beak nosed mongrel of a quarterback won't be able to stand the cold weather in Wisconsin.

Also, which one of you pussy ass Seahawks fan will take the $1000 bet on the Seahawks? If the Seahawks win, I will write you a $1000 dollar check. If they lose in the superbowl or don't make it, you pay me $1000. Put your money where your mouth is.

Plantation Pete, his mulatto quarterback, and other assorted slavehands don't stand a chance.


----------



## Toro (Dec 31, 2013)

All of them.

The last three Super Bowl winners have been the following seeds - 4, 4 and 6.


----------



## Toro (Dec 31, 2013)

Iceman said:


> SF and their beak nosed mongrel of a quarterback won't be able to stand the cold weather in Wisconsin.
> 
> Also, which one of you pussy ass Seahawks fan will take the $1000 bet on the Seahawks? If the Seahawks win, I will write you a $1000 dollar check. If they lose in the superbowl or don't make it, you pay me $1000. Put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Plantation Pete, his mulatto quarterback, and other assorted slavehands don't stand a chance.



The Seahawks are 2:1 odds to win the Super Bowl.  Thus, you should be willing to pay $2000 for a $1000 bet on the Seahawks.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Uh...the Eagles have a run first offense, the run sets up the pass and Foles plays it well, just like Wilson does. Kelly and Carroll both have good game managing QB's.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 1, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> In the last ten years in the NFL, the favorites going into the playoffs have rarely won. It is usually a hot, healthy 4 or 5 seed that wins it
> 
> In that case, I would lean towards Carolina and maybe Cinci



Cincinnati has been playing very well right now.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 1, 2014)

Luissa said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I saw Nolan Ryan pitch his last professional game at the Kingdome. He went 2/3's of an inning and his arm gave out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2014)

Here are the scores from the teams the seahawks have played and will be playing during the playoff's
This was when Carolina lost 3 games at the start of the year
Seattle 12 
 Carolina 7

San Francisco 3  
 Seattle 29

New Orleans 	7 
 Seattle 34

Seattle 17 
 San Francisco 19

The only AFC team the seahawk have man handled is Jacksonville

Carolina has scored 345 points and allowed 241 points 
Seahawks have allowed 231 points and scored 417

Seahawks lost to Colts 34-28

For anyone to say Carolina can't score enough points to beat the seahawks is insane.
I say it's a toss up
But first there are other games before the two may meet.
First things first.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 1, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



I have always said that if given the exact same teams for their careers

Peyton would win more games
But Eli would win more championships


----------



## Luissa (Jan 1, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




I think my cousins went to that game and one got his autograph after. I could be wrong, but I swear that is the story. My uncle had 5 boys and one girl, and the boys are die hard sports fan. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > I do think the NFC West is becoming the best Division in football.  Seattle is at the top, the 49ers can play with anyone, the Cards have proven they are formidable, and the Rams are building a very good team and already have one of the top defenses.
> ...



That does have me confused also.  I know they have had some injuries and the players are aging, but they should not be where they are...at or near the NFC East cellar.  I am also very surprised that no one is mentioning the end of Tom Coughlin's tenure in NY.

I find that surprising...


----------



## manifold (Jan 1, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> I am also very surprised that no one is mentioning the end of Tom Coughlin's tenure in NY.
> 
> I find that surprising...



Two SB victories over the Patriots buys you a lot of laurels.

And speaking of the Patriots, 11 straight seasons of 10+ wins is pretty damned impressive in the salary cap era.


----------



## hangover (Jan 1, 2014)

The Broncos played a whole bunch of door knobs that everybody got a turn on this year, like the Raiders twice, The Giants, The Jags, The Redskins, The Titans, The Cowboys, and the Texassas.The Broncos were given a cakewalk to the playoffs. Of the teams they played that had winning records, they lost to New England, The Colts, and split with the Chargers. They did beat the Eagles and the Chiefs, but that's still a losing record against winning teams. Look for Manning to go one and done in the cold weather.


----------



## manifold (Jan 1, 2014)

hangover said:


> The Broncos played a whole bunch of door knobs that everybody got a turn on this year, like the Raiders twice, The Giants, The Jags, The Redskins, The Titans, The Cowboys, and the Texassas.The Broncos were given a cakewalk to the playoffs. Of the teams they played that had winning records, they lost to New England, The Colts, and split with the Chargers. They did beat the Eagles and the Chiefs, but that's still a losing record against winning teams. Look for Manning to go one and done in the cold weather.



Losing Von Miller isn't going to help either.


----------



## manifold (Jan 1, 2014)

And Welker can make every catch in the book except the one that matters.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 1, 2014)

Until someone beats Denver in Denver in the playoffs, they are the best in the AFC.  If Peyton is denied his passing yardage record because one was a lateral, he will have a bit of a chip on his shoulders, I would think.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 1, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Until someone beats Denver in Denver in the playoffs, they are the best in the AFC.  If Peyton is denied his passing yardage record because one was a lateral, he will have a bit of a chip on his shoulders, I would think.



It was not denied


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > I do think the NFC West is becoming the best Division in football.  Seattle is at the top, the 49ers can play with anyone, the Cards have proven they are formidable, and the Rams are building a very good team and already have one of the top defenses.
> ...



Another one is the Redskins..  WOW !!  Shanahan really screwed the pooch with his handling of RGII and the team overall.  That wasn't a sophmore slump ... it was a second year train wreck.  It's easy to see why Carroll is so careful about Harvin playing too soon.  The sad part in Shanahan's judgement is that Cousins is a great QB and he filled in splendidly for Robby Three Gees last year.  Somebody was lying thier asses off about RGII's health was it He himself..the doctors? 

Even though he made it into the playoffs again Andrew luck had what could be called a sophmore slump.  He had what appeared to be a collision of his abilities and NFL knowledge curve with the ability of his opponents natural ability to write a "book" on him and his stats and numbers showed it.  Luck's slump was what one would expect.

The only two "hot young QB's" from last season that seemed immune from the NFL's learning curve on them were Wilson and to a lesser degree Kaepernick..  Overall Wilson has emerged the best of that pack.  

Foles was obviously the big surprise in young QBs.  He came out of nowhere..sort of.  I remember him playing against Washington a couple of years ago and I recall he was EXTREMELY accurate.  I also remember thinking he was NFL ready at the time the way he carved up the Huskies.  At AZ he just looked too skinny to go pro.. way tall but no meat on those bones.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



As long as Danny Snyder is the owner of the Redskins, they are doomed.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Luck plays a much tougher type of game than the other young QB's. He also does not have the talent surrounding him like a Wilson has, and Wilson is more of a game manager, taking safe, high percentage passes.


----------



## deaddogseye (Jan 2, 2014)

I think the 49ers can beat the Seahawks -- wont be easy but it wouldnt shock me either. If there is a viable longshot its Carolina but I dont think they are ready.

In the AFC -- well the Broncos run into 2 headwinds. The Manning record in the post season and the Manning record in cold weather games. I can see them making the SB but I could see NE, Cinn. Indy beating them.

Also if there is really anything to the Manning chokes in big games (his record speaks for itself) he will be feeling it big time this year. After the year hes had if he fails again in the playoffs his critics will be on him worse than ever. And with good reason.  

I dont see KC beating them. Yeah they got off to that glitzy start but I think they are more the team that went 2-4 or whatever it was after that an ive never been impressed by Reid in the post season although that may have more been due to McNabb who was awful in big games.

SD?  No.


----------



## hangover (Jan 2, 2014)

> The only two "hot young QB's" from last season that seemed immune from the NFL's learning curve on them were Wilson and to a lesser degree Kaepernick.. Overall Wilson has emerged the best of that pack.
> Wow, you missed a lot this year. Luck, the Colts QB, beat Kaepernik, Wilson, and Manning.
> 
> Foles was obviously the big surprise in young QBs. He came out of nowhere..sort of. I remember him playing against Washington a couple of years ago and I recall he was EXTREMELY accurate. I also remember thinking he was NFL ready at the time the way he carved up the Huskies. At AZ he just looked too skinny to go pro.. way tall but no meat on those bones.



I knew Foles was going to be good when I saw him in preseason. But speaking of skinny, how about that Bucs QB?


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 2, 2014)

deaddogseye said:


> *I think the 49ers can beat the Seahawks *-- wont be easy but it wouldnt shock me either. If there is a viable longshot its Carolina but I dont think they are ready.
> 
> In the AFC -- well the Broncos run into 2 headwinds. The Manning record in the post season and the Manning record in cold weather games. I can see them making the SB but I could see NE, Cinn. Indy beating them.
> 
> ...



SF might be the toughest opponent BUT I would take that dog turd of a game against the Cardinals and flush it if you all think Wilson is going to have another 48 QBR this season.

SF COULD win in Seattle ONLY if Seattle has two or more key starters injured early in the game. Let's say that Tate and Lynch go down in the first qtr... It could happen.  The recent norm is that when playing at the Clink it is SF that gets banged up more than the Hawks.

If Seattle stays healthy they will be the NFC representative in the Superbowl.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 2, 2014)

deaddogseye said:


> I think the 49ers can beat the Seahawks -- wont be easy but it wouldnt shock me either. If there is a viable longshot its Carolina but I dont think they are ready.
> 
> In the AFC -- well the Broncos run into 2 headwinds. The Manning record in the post season and the Manning record in cold weather games. I can see them making the SB but I could see NE, Cinn. Indy beating them.
> 
> ...



I will stick with Manning to go the distance.  He needs to match little brother with two rings.  The points are going to come quickly.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 2, 2014)

Eagles and Chiefs can beat anyone in their conferences.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't see any of the AFC teams being able to keep up with the Broncos. Chiefs or Bengals if they get extremely lucky. Colts and Patriots don't have the defense. Chargers? Meh.

It is extremely hard to win against Seattle at home. Great defense and good offense. Niners, Panthers, or Saints have a chance if they get hot. Packers and Eagles? Good offense, bad defense. Doubt they could pull it off.

Looks like a Seahawks - Broncos Superbowl to me. I think Broncos come out on top.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 2, 2014)

I know it doesn't mean squat but the Hawks ran the Donkeys right out of the Clink 40-10 in pre-season.  Manning only played one series but he got tossed around pretty badly.  He did score a TD with Welker but he got his ass handed to him for the effort.  Wilson had a field day against the Donc's #1s.  They yanked Manning after one series cuz he was getting sacked and slapped around like a little red headed step child.  Point being that the Hawks match up well against Denver.  What we saw in pre-season was just a taste but it was clear that Denver's defense had no clue what to do with Wilson....and Denvers line played like they were pissed at Manning letting numerous hits occur on thier precious QB.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2014)

Iceman said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the teams in the playoff, the home field advantage for these two is immeasurable.  Are there any teams in their conferences that can beat them at home?
> ...



The Eagels and Saints? get serious,what have you been smoking? The eagles have a new coach and are rebuilding.they only won the division cause SOMEONE has to win it in that pathetic division of losers. and youir forgetting The saints get scared when they have to go on the road especially to seattle.comedy gold.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Eagles and Chiefs can beat anyone in their conferences.



The Chiefs will lose in the wild card round.  They have come a long way this year, but are still a little away from a wild card win.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 3, 2014)

I really think the 49ers, the Panthers, or the Packers can beat the Seahawks at home.
But it as they say, "That's why they play the game..."


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Eagles and Chiefs can beat anyone in their conferences.
> ...



thats a given with the cheaps.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> I really think the 49ers, the Panthers, or the Packers can beat the Seahawks at home.
> But it as they say, "That's why they play the game..."



Packers and panthers  have a chance against the Hawks in seattle.Kappy gets scared everytime he goes there. thats why i hope the niners win that game but I just dont see that happening.I see you have woke up about the saints.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 3, 2014)

Both Kaepernick and Brees get shell shocked playing at Seattle.  Seattle just flat takes the pass AWAY.  Sure they make a handfull of receptions then Low and Behold the Legion of Boom snags a couple of interceptions and the Hawks have a short field for a couple of TDs.. The D-Line tips a couple of passes and the DBs and LBs and linemen are waiting for the pick.  In Seattle it just happens with remarkable frequency.  Why?  Because they spend every Thursday practicing how to force and capitalize on turnovers.  Seattle leads the NFL on turnovers by a big margin.  Go look at the stats.  Our pass defense is crazy good.  Our preasure on our opponents QBs is outstanding.  Last time GB played in Seattle the big news wasn't  the Tate catch...it was Rodgers getting sacked 8 times with 17 preasures.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 3, 2014)

Is everyone ready for a Seahawks loss next weekend?


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 3, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Is everyone ready for a Seahawks loss next weekend?



I hope your hopes are sky high... I hope you are DREAMING about a Seahawk's loss..  

Dream ON !!!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 3, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Is everyone ready for a Seahawks loss next weekend?
> ...



Doesn't matter who they play, they lose in the divisionals. 

Maybe, if you are lucky, and have divine intervention, you may luck your way into the NFC Championship game.

But no Superbowl for you.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 3, 2014)

Iceman said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Ya...I feel ya Bro..  13-3 lucky.  Best defense in the NFL by a huge margin... Lucky pups.  6 players voted to the pro bowl... Boy they had all the luck over that 6 weeks of balloting!!  15-1 over the last two seasons at home.. divine intervention..  haven't lost a game by more than seven points since 2011.... the stars musta been in alignment !!!  

Just for shits and grins name one other team that hasn't lost a game by more than a TD since 2011.  Ya can't ..cuz Seattle has ALL the Luck.. !!!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 3, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Not a huge margin Huggy.  Carolina gave up 10 more points.  The Panthers had a very good defense this year.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 3, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Points given up is important but the crucial and deciding measurement is yards given up.  Where the Seahawks were far away the best in the NFL was passing yards and turnovers especially interceptions.  Though turnovers is not the most important measure of a great defense I believe as does Carroll that turnovers is the key to winning.  But that isn't really why I posted the reply you responded to.  I was just flipping "Icedman" shit for calling the Hawks Lucky.  There were a handfull of teams with tough Defenses this season...Texans, SF, Carolina, AZ, St Louis..to name a few...The NFC West has IMHO the toughest defenses on average in the NFL.


----------



## Zander (Jan 4, 2014)

Nick Foles and the Eagles are my sleeper pick for the NFC. 

I do not have any faith in the SeaPigeons. They are like the Detroit Lions- they always disappoint, especially when it counts........


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 4, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Oh, it's not even close.  The NFC West has far and away the toughest defenses.  Seattle is #1 in scoring D, #1 in yards per game.  San Fran was #3 in scoring D.  Arizona is #1 rushing D.  I doubt there are too many people who would argue the division with the best defenses is the West.

But you sound like the silly NFL.  Yards given up is decidedly not the crucial measurement.  In the end, the only stat that actually matters is points.  Seattle has the best defense because they gave up the fewest points.  Every other stat is just a reason WHY they gave up the fewest points.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 4, 2014)

Zander said:


> Nick Foles and the Eagles are my sleeper pick for the NFC.
> 
> I do not have any faith in the SeaPigeons. They are like the Detroit Lions- they always disappoint, especially when it counts........



It sounds to me that if they win it all they will still disappoint you cuz they will win when it counted which to you would be losing thier disappointing streak.

In short there is no way they can please you so it is all in all a good thing you are not a fan.  

It is best that you all go on thinking that Carroll is a cheater even though he had nothing to do with Reggie Bush cheating.  Or Reggie Bush arranging to get a house for his mom.  Or Reggie Bush getting a car and a fake job.  What you SHOULD be mad at Carroll for is not catching Reggie Bush cheating and throwing him off the team and reporting Reggie Bush's cheating to the NCAA which would have resulted in sanctions anyway because that's how the hypocritical NCAA works.  Old rich guys looking down thier noses at poor black kids.  Good times !!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 4, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Bottom line is the score, the rest don't matter. If the other team has more points than you, your defense was not good enough, that day.


----------



## manifold (Jan 4, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Points given up is important but the crucial and *deciding* measurement is yards given up.



It's actually points that decide the winner and loser.

I'm surprised such a passionate fan like you didn't know that.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 4, 2014)

manifold said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Points given up is important but the crucial and *deciding* measurement is yards given up.
> ...



Even the 'point spread' doesn't matter much IN THE PLAYOFFS, as ya still gotta pick the winner and the spread takes care of itself.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 4, 2014)

If the Eagles do go far into the playoffs I see the Chip Kelly effect in the NFL.  You think the game is fast now....WOOOO.  The Kelly effect will make the NFL change rules to keep up.

Now that Kelly has those fat guys on the O line in shape and running a play every 18 seconds or so, they could be very dangerous as they win.  And they will win this week.  The Dome team will choke in ice land.


----------



## Zander (Jan 4, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Nick Foles and the Eagles are my sleeper pick for the NFC.
> ...




You must have me confused with someone else. I could give a flying fuck about Pete Carrol and Reggie Bush.......


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 4, 2014)

manifold said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Points given up is important but the crucial and *deciding* measurement is yards given up.
> ...



It's not MY measurement.  It's the NFL's.  I think points allowed should be the deciding stat.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 4, 2014)

Jamaal Charles goes down early in the first quarter....do the Chiefs' playoff hopes go down with him?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 4, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Jamaal Charles goes down early in the first quarter....do the Chiefs' playoff hopes go down with him?



Seem to be holding on, looks like a good game.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 4, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Jamaal Charles goes down early in the first quarter....do the Chiefs' playoff hopes go down with him?
> ...



I expect the Chiefs to win, but can they win beyond this game without Charles?  He's been such a huge part of their offense.


----------



## Zander (Jan 4, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



He's a stud. If they are hoping to win next week they'll need him.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 4, 2014)

Zander said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



They won't need him.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 4, 2014)

Wild comeback by Luck and the Colts

Chiefs will never live this one down


----------



## Zander (Jan 4, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Wild comeback by Luck and the Colts
> 
> Chiefs will never live this one down



Reid went from "coach of the year" to "goat" in 30 minutes.....


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2014)

Has anyone factored in the Bengals in all of this?

When you look at the margin of victories, the Bengals are kicking the most ass!

They are 8-0 at home and are beating teams by an average 24 points a game.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Has anyone factored in the Bengals in all of this?
> 
> When you look at the margin of victories, the Bengals are kicking the most ass!
> 
> They are 8-0 at home and are beating teams by an average *24 points a game*.



*24 points a game*  Code for 7.8 points a game.  PF 430  PA 305  Diff 125/16= 7.8

O'Really's fuzzy math... 

Broncos have a 12.7 pt average diff .... Seahawks are second with an 11 pt diff.

Nice try..


----------



## manifold (Jan 5, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



wooosh!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 5, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone factored in the Bengals in all of this?
> ...



I'm pretty sure he was talking about their differential at home, not overall.


----------



## Zander (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta say, the 2 Saturday games were the best playoff games I've seen in years...Wild!!


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Has anyone factored in the Bengals in all of this?
> 
> When you look at the margin of victories, the Bengals are kicking the most ass!
> 
> They are 8-0 at home and are beating teams by an average 24 points a game.



Would love to see the Bengals go to the big dance and beat the Patriots in NE on the way!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 5, 2014)

Luck is proving to be the best QB that has come along in quite some time. 

Very impressive comeback and very cool under pressure, he showed great leadership skills.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 5, 2014)

Picked One of Three on Wildcard weekend......


----------



## Zander (Jan 5, 2014)

All of these were simply fantastic games that came down to the last play!!  This is why the NFL is the national sport!!!  Next up...


NFC
49ers vs Panthers.  
Saints vs SeaChickens.     

AFC
Colts vs Patriots
Chargers vs Broncos.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zander said:


> All of these were simply fantastic games that came down to the last play!!  This is why the NFL is the national sport!!!  Next up...
> 
> 
> NFC
> ...



Totally agree!  I am still reeling from the Colts comeback.  Luck is the *Real Deal*!


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 5, 2014)

This Sea Gal used to be a teller at my bank...

Just sayin...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> This Sea Gal used to be a teller at my bank...
> 
> Just sayin...



She looks like a Drew Brees fan to me


----------



## Iceman (Jan 5, 2014)

Next Week Winners

Patriots
Broncos
Saints

And... I don't give a shit about the other game


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 5, 2014)

3-1 this weekend, not to bad. It is going to be fun next weekend. 

Monday night will be good also FSU playing Auburn, I hope FSU runs over Auburn.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 5, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Picked One of Three on Wildcard weekend......



Got all four....woot!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Picked One of Three on Wildcard weekend......
> ...



Nice work! I missed San Diego.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 5, 2014)

I only got one right this weekend as well.....but since that one was the Niners, I win anyway! 

I am now officially on the 'Andy Dalton sucks' bandwagon.....although that Giovanni Bernard fumble was a bigger turning point than Dalton's interceptions.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought Cincinnati had a shot of winning it all. The have a solid defense and offense, Dalton needs to win a big game. How many years have they been one and done?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 6, 2014)

Kevin Seifert says nobody is better than the Niners...

Who is better than the 49ers? Nooooobody! - NFL Nation Blog - ESPN


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 6, 2014)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Kevin Seifert says nobody is better than the Niners...
> 
> Who is better than the 49ers? Nooooobody! - NFL Nation Blog - ESPN



In that blog Gore is quoted that "They played a great game..It's just that we played better.."

Laughable.

Both teams played average to poor for a playoff game.  If SF plays like that they won't make it past the Panthers let alone Seattle.  All of the 9ers I saw interviewed claimed the cold wasn't really a factor.  Taking them at thier word I ask ...then why did you play so badly?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2014)

*Huggy*, you're in a world of shit!

The worst thing you can do, is blow out (and embarrass) a good team on Monday Night Football, then face that team in a winner-take-all playoff game just a couple of weeks later.

The majority of the time, the team that one the blowout in the previous game, ends up loosing the next time they face that team.

Payback's a bitch!


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Winners this weekend*

Colts
Broncos
Panthers
Seahawks


----------



## manifold (Jan 6, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> *Winners this weekend*
> 
> Colts
> Broncos
> ...



You really think the Colts are going to go into NE and get out with a win?

Are you being objective or are you just a Patriot hater?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 6, 2014)

manifold said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > *Winners this weekend*
> ...



The Patriots are on the way down.  If you still had Gronk, I would pick the Pats.


----------



## manifold (Jan 6, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



That's one way to look at it.

But one thing you can be sure about is that the Patriots aren't going to puke all over themselves like KC did, especially not in Foxboro.

So the only way I see the Colts winning this game is if they turn out to be a much better team than I believe them to be right now. And if that's the case then I'll tip my cap to them and wish them the best of luck going forward. But until they actually show me something, it strikes me as nothing more than wishful thinking to believe they can go into NE in January and win.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 6, 2014)

manifold said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > *Winners this weekend*
> ...



I hate ..strongly dislike the Pats ...but the truth of the matter is that the Colts were being blown out and the Chiefs just had an absolute meltdown in thier Secondary.  N E isn't going to just get out of the way and let Lucky Luck score at will like hapless KC did.

Luck is good but against even an average to good secondaty the blowout would have continued.  

NE should beat Indy easily at home.


----------



## manifold (Jan 6, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> NE should beat Indy easily at home.



I expect NE to win, but I don't expect it to be "easy".

Indy might not be as good as they looked in the second half against KC, but they're also not as bad as they looked in the first half. So I'm not ruling Indy out completely, but they just haven't shown me enough yet to convince me they're a championship caliber team, and that's what it takes to win in NE in January.

On the NFC side, you just better hope Seattle isn't looking past New Orleans. They showed me something I didn't think they had in the Philly game.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 6, 2014)

manifold said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > NE should beat Indy easily at home.
> ...



This is the playoffs.  I don't think anybody is looking past anybody.  Seattle will be prepared and bring thier A+ game.  It is N O that had better look hard and long at what they can do better than on December 2nd.  If both teams prepare the same as in the last meeting the results should be similar.


----------



## manifold (Jan 6, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I agree with you that Seattle looks pretty damn tough this year, both on paper and on the field.

But they haven't exactly shown they can win in January either.

And furthermore, my sources tell me the bounty on Wilson is now up over $200 grand.


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2014)

Winners will be

Pats
Chargers
Niners
Seahawks 

And if I get half those right, I'll be doing better than usual!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> *Winners this weekend*
> 
> Colts
> Broncos
> ...



I was actually 2-2 last week; I forgot N.O. won. 

I'm going with :

Pats
Broncos
49ers
Seahawks

I think that the Broncos and 49ers are the games I'm most likely to be wrong about.  The Broncos SHOULD beat San Diego (who shouldn't have even made the playoffs) but with their less-than-spectacular defense and Manning's less-than-spectacular playoff history, you just can't tell.

The Panthers beat the 49ers 10-9 earlier this year.  This is a very close matchup of similar teams.  My pick is at least as much hope as actual prediction. 

Like Manifold, I'm not sold on the Colts.  They can put up points, clearly....but giving up 44 to KC wasn't impressive.  I expect the Pats, who are always strong, to get by them at home without too much trouble.  The Seahawks have been the best team this year and already took apart the Saints this year.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 6, 2014)

Carolina usually plays a 'stinker' after a bye week, which technically, this is. Based on that alone, I give the edge to the 49'ers.


----------



## manifold (Jan 6, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> Carolina usually plays a 'stinker' after a bye week, which technically, this is. Based on that alone, I give the edge to the 49'ers.



And if that's not enough to give the niners the edge, there's also the half-white versus non-white quarterback factor.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 6, 2014)

manifold said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Carolina usually plays a 'stinker' after a bye week, which technically, this is. Based on that alone, I give the edge to the 49'ers.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyu2jAD6sdo]THAT'S RACIST! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 6, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> SF COULD win in Seattle ONLY if Seattle has two or more key starters injured early in the game.



Maybe, you should at least win one Super Bowl before you get this kind of superiority complex.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 6, 2014)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > SF COULD win in Seattle ONLY if Seattle has two or more key starters injured early in the game.
> ...



Seahawks are gonna be a 'Dynasty'.......remember?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 6, 2014)

A Black quarterback will not win the Superbowl. Whites are superior quarterbacks. The team with a White QB will win the Superbowl.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 6, 2014)

Iceman said:


> A Black quarterback will not win the Superbowl. Whites are superior quarterbacks. The team with a White QB will win the Superbowl.



Grow a Brain please


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 6, 2014)

He's only got two years experience in the NFL but if offered a straight up trade for any other QB from any other team in the NFL I wouldn't trade away Russell Wilson.


----------



## manifold (Jan 6, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> He's only got two years experience in the NFL but if offered a straight up trade for any other QB from any other team in the NFL I wouldn't trade away Russell Wilson.



I would.


----------



## Zander (Jan 6, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> He's only got two years experience in the NFL but if offered a straight up trade for any other QB from any other team in the NFL I wouldn't trade away Russell Wilson.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 6, 2014)

No, I think Huggy is being reasonable.  Wilson has so far shown himself to be an excellent quarterback, especially in only his second year.  Since it IS his second year, he's likely to have a long career ahead of him.  The quarterbacks that would be put ahead of him at the moment are all much later into their careers, unless you consider Luck to be much better.  Manning, Brady, even Brees and Rodgers are all far older than Wilson.  So to trade for any of them would be a short-term proposition.  Wilson appears to be a long term franchise quarterback.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> No, I think Huggy is being reasonable.  Wilson has so far shown himself to be an excellent quarterback, especially in only his second year.  Since it IS his second year, he's likely to have a long career ahead of him.  The quarterbacks that would be put ahead of him at the moment are all much later into their careers, unless you consider Luck to be much better.  Manning, Brady, even Brees and Rodgers are all far older than Wilson.  So to trade for any of them would be a short-term proposition.  Wilson appears to be a long term franchise quarterback.



I'd take Andrew Luck, he has no real talent around him and yet he finds ways to win. The kid is impressive and should have a long career.


----------



## Zander (Jan 6, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > No, I think Huggy is being reasonable.  Wilson has so far shown himself to be an excellent quarterback, especially in only his second year.  Since it IS his second year, he's likely to have a long career ahead of him.  The quarterbacks that would be put ahead of him at the moment are all much later into their careers, unless you consider Luck to be much better.  Manning, Brady, even Brees and Rodgers are all far older than Wilson.  So to trade for any of them would be a short-term proposition.  Wilson appears to be a long term franchise quarterback.
> ...



I agree. He reminds me of Tom Brady.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 7, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > No, I think Huggy is being reasonable.  Wilson has so far shown himself to be an excellent quarterback, especially in only his second year.  Since it IS his second year, he's likely to have a long career ahead of him.  The quarterbacks that would be put ahead of him at the moment are all much later into their careers, unless you consider Luck to be much better.  Manning, Brady, even Brees and Rodgers are all far older than Wilson.  So to trade for any of them would be a short-term proposition.  Wilson appears to be a long term franchise quarterback.
> ...



Luck is a great young QB.  I believe he is the second or third best of the talented young QBs of last season.  I would rate Luck very close to Kaepernick.  Wilson does not have top shelf recievers either.  Nobody mentions the Seattle WR/TEs/RBs in the pro bowl or all pro conversations.  Still Wilson has a better QBR/passer rating than both Kaep and Luck in the regular season and has better TD/int/fumble stats than both of them.  Wilson scrambles "smarter" than both of them with his eyes glued downfield.  I have seen both Kaepernick and Luck get flustered.  I have NEVER seen Wilson look shacken on any play..EVER.  Wilson's passing yards are average to below average but that is just a function of how Seattle features running more than every other team in the NFL.  If Seattle needs Wilson to light it up he has shown time and time again that he can throw a beautuful well timed well placed long ball.  His ability to extend plays is as good as any QB in the NFL.

Maybe I see Wilson more than you guys and it gives me #3 colored glasses.  For what we do up here with the Seahawks style of offense I just honestly can't think of a better option at QB than Russell Wilson.  We would be undefeated this season with three plays going differently and none of them were the fault of Wilson.  The blocked FG run for a TD at indy..a ten point swing.../The 52 yard Gore run at the end of the 9er game./ and the long bomb that was knocked loose from the Cardinals reciever TWICE in the end zone that the reciever still managed to hold on to for a TD.  

Wilson has more than done his job this season avoiding any rational conversation about the much expected sophomore slump.  

As the man said he has at least ten years of high productivity ahead of him as the older guard Brady/Manning/Manning/Rodgers/Matty Ice..etc are fading into the twilight of thier careers.  Sure Andre Luck..Colin Kaepernic and maybe even Nick Foles and possibly Kam Newton will have great long lasting careers..but I think we can cross the much heralded RGIII of that list for now.  Sorry girls....Wilson is a keeper.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 7, 2014)

Wilson is a good QB, however I'll take Luck, he has no offensive line a porous defense and he is asked to pass first, so he has to take more chances. He is 18-2 in games decided by 6 or less points, he has the NFL record for most yards after two seasons. He is the reason the Colts have a winning record. Wilson has a great defense to help him out, a good running game and a good offensive line.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 7, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Of all the teams in the playoff, the home field advantage for these two is immeasurable.  Are there any teams in their conferences that can beat them at home?
> 
> It really looks like a Seahawks vs Broncos Super Bowl.  *But it is the NFL...*



You know there isn't any one dominant team this year.The AFC for sure is wide open,anything can happen.the easy thing to do would predict the Broncos to go the superbowl but Manning doesn't like the cold so because of that,Im going to go out on a limb here.

The wise logical thing to do would be  to take the Broncos but Manning always chokes in the big game so I just don't trust him.I have a feeling that my chargers will go up there and beat them again and that the colts will be this years darkhorse like the Ravens were last year.Nobody ever expected the Ravens to go into Denver and new england last year and then go to the superbowl,


I am thinking that with the colts coming back from 4 touchdowns down and winning that game last week,that that game will have given them extreme confidance that will carry on throughout the playoffs.got to remember that the pats don't have Gronk,so that could hurt them on offense in the red zone.

I just have this feeling that the colts will be the darkhorse this year the ravens were last year and that the AFC championship game will be between my chargers and the colts. they got confidence and momentum now and I think that will carry them all the way to the superbowl.you got to take chances sometimes and go with the underdog.would have paid off last year if I had done that with the ravens and donkeys game.

as for the Hawks? expect another blowout when they face the saints this week.the saints don't have a defense and they play terrible on the road especially in the cold.they wont last week cause the eagels DONT have a defense and have a qb that has never started an entire season.

the game I am concerned about though is the winner of the niners/panthers game.that will be a tougher test for  the Hawks.Both have good defense and even though the niners have been blown out the last two seasons here,Harbaugh is an excellent coach.He might get them into believing that its all in their mind and they could possibly go up there and and play well and get over that hump. they are STILL the NFC champs till someone knocks them out.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 7, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the teams in the playoff, the home field advantage for these two is immeasurable.  Are there any teams in their conferences that can beat them at home?
> ...



FINE!!!  We should mop up the high hopes of the Saints and get them back to getting used to losing playoff games on the road.  Then bring on the fucking 9ers.  I just so love seeing Harbaugh's eyes pop out of his head and throw his clipboard on the ground.  Seattle has the only secondary in the NFL that can flat shut down the SF reciever corps.  Bring em on !!!!  I just hope to hell that Percy and his butt hurt hurt butt starts earning his money in the next three games.  Wilson needs some friggin targets to throw to.  In the last few games our WRs have been practically non existant.  Thank GAAAWWWDD Tate has stepped up since Rice's injury.  We still have the best defense in the NFL so I don't give a rat's ass.  Bring on the Saints.  Bring on Carolina or SF and whoever survives the AFC.  Just bring it on BABY !!!!!!


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 7, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



I can't figure out your obsession over Harvin. He only played one game this year and your team did just fine without him as Wilson spreads the ball around. You give off the impression that Harvin playing or not playing will make or break your offense........and that is just not the case!


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 7, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...




You missed my sarcasm.  I think Harvin is a very expensive joke.  He got paid a fortune for sitting out a year and he got a couple of surguries thrown in to boot.  

Harvin had NOTHING to do with Seattle's 13-3 record.

He touched the ball twice all season in a rout of the Vikings.  OK..he was exciting for two touches.  Big whoop.  And he got about a million bucks a touch...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 7, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



yeah the niners dont worry me.we only lost to them in san fran by less than a touchdown so I dont see them coming in here and breaking the curse.

i was worried the packers would win that game cause i think they would have caused them a tougher problem the fact that the niners  have been blown out here both times where the packers almost won the game last year when they came here and faced us.Its also funny watching kappy get scared rubbing his helmet against his teammates helmet trying to hear calls.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 7, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the teams in the playoff, the home field advantage for these two is immeasurable.  Are there any teams in their conferences that can beat them at home?
> ...



this being said,once the Hawks get past their NFC opponet,forget it its game over.the AFC is so weak and a joke.


----------



## manifold (Jan 12, 2014)

Breaking News: Indianapolis Colts' Luck runs out, Patriots roll up a fat Blount and smoke their asses.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 12, 2014)

manifold said:


> Breaking News: Indianapolis Colts' Luck runs out, Patriots roll up a fat Blount and smoke their asses.


Are you sure it wasn't a Sherman?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 12, 2014)

i change my predictions now.with the way the hawks stunk up the joint on offense yesterday i cant take them to get to the superbowl now. i dont think my chargers will beat the donkeys now either.I think the donkeys win today against my chargers,the niners win today,next week the niners beat the Hawks,the donkeys beat the pats and its a superbowl with the niners and donkeys with the niners winning it all.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 12, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Get a grip.  Seattle lost in SF by less than a field goal..not a TD.  Gore had a lucky run and SF a couple of lucky calls go thier way or Seattle would have won there too.  

Jump ship if you want.  It's your loss next week...not the Seahawks.

I have no worries seeing SF come into the Clink and getting thier asses handed to them again...just like the last time.......... and the time before that.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 12, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



The Niners may well get their asses kicked again.

They've played pretty damn well lately though, and they play the same kind of game the Seahawks do.  I'm expecting a close, low-scoring game.  20-17 or so.  Obviously I'm pulling for the Niners to win, but I think the game could well end up being who has the ball at the end of the 4th.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 12, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



That's the way it played out in SF.  Weather won't be a factor so both offenses will have every tool to work with.  It will come down to two things.  Home field noise which has shown to bother Kaepernick and which defense forces which QB to make mistakes.  Turnovers will dictate the outcome.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 12, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> That's the way it played out in SF.  Weather won't be a factor so both offenses will have every tool to work with.  It will come down to two things.  Home field noise which has shown to bother Kaepernick and which defense forces which QB to make mistakes.  Turnovers will dictate the outcome.


And those Arena Football colored jersey's Seattle wears.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 12, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > That's the way it played out in SF.  Weather won't be a factor so both offenses will have every tool to work with.  It will come down to two things.  Home field noise which has shown to bother Kaepernick and which defense forces which QB to make mistakes.  Turnovers will dictate the outcome.
> ...



No apostrophe in "jerseys" you dope !



The electric green is probably a reminder of The Emerald City. 

The distinctive colors also make a better target when Wilson is looking downfield for his recievers.

If Seattle wins enough superbowls I'm sure you will be wearing a #3 Seattle jersey.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 12, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> No apostrophe in "jerseys" you dope !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but my quarterback jersey is (and will always be) No.18 for Roman Gabriel.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

The Patriots clearly came out as the strongest looking team this weekend. They are the team to beat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 13, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I know that.but again,if the Hawks come out and lay an egg on offense next week like they did against the saints and have all those 3 and outs cause carrol keeps fucking running it on first and second down all the time,it wont matter what the Hawks have done to the niners here in the past.as great as their defense is, they cant hold them off forever.having to stay on the field all day long,you cant win championships like that.

they got lucky cause Brees doesnt liek the cold weather.Kappy already getting through the worst of it in Green Bay will be able to adjust to the cold this time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 13, 2014)

Iceman said:


> The Patriots clearly came out as the strongest looking team this weekend. They are the team to beat.



I would say the pats will play the niners in the NFC championship game with the niners winning based on the way the teams have all played till this point.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 13, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > The Patriots clearly came out as the strongest looking team this weekend. They are the team to beat.
> ...



The Niners always look like they are about to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory...scares me every game.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2014)

bodecea said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Comes from being a defensive oriented team.  They don't go up by ridiculous amounts of points, so it's always close.

If they got more touchdowns instead of field goals, it would be different.  They actually did a great job of that in the second half at Carolina, but in that first half....it looked like they wanted to make sure they didn't get too far ahead.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 13, 2014)

Whoever wins next week and later the Super Bowl has to be lucky,  The way games are officiated it will come  down to how many 'mistakes' are made by the Zebras and who benefits (or gets screwed).  This helmet to helmet rule needs to be proven by video - too many mistakes take away great plays and have already changed the outcome of games during the regular season.

Why are they not reviewed?  The action is too fast for a conclusive judgment as can be seen in the replays we see on TV.  Some of the other rules this year are as ridiculous: 

A player tackled within the white lines is given a completion even if he juggles the ball and does not have full control when he hits the ground, if he holds onto it; the same play under the same circumstances  is ruled incomplete if the player lands or is pushed outside the white lines and does not have full control, yet holds onto the ball.  Why? 

When an official, an umpire or a referee in any sport becomes the focus of attention, the fans and players suffer.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Whoever wins next week and later the Super Bowl has to be lucky,  The way games are officiated it will come  down to how many 'mistakes' are made by the Zebras and who benefits (or gets screwed).  This helmet to helmet rule needs to be proven by video - too many mistakes take away great plays and have already changed the outcome of games during the regular season.
> 
> Why are they not reviewed?  The action is too fast for a conclusive judgment as can be seen in the replays we see on TV.  Some of the other rules this year are as ridiculous:
> 
> ...



While there have been some bad calls and non-calls, I've actually been surprised at how much the refs are letting them play this playoff year.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 13, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Whoever wins next week and later the Super Bowl has to be lucky,  The way games are officiated it will come  down to how many 'mistakes' are made by the Zebras and who benefits (or gets screwed).  This helmet to helmet rule needs to be proven by video - too many mistakes take away great plays and have already changed the outcome of games during the regular season.
> 
> Why are they not reviewed?  The action is too fast for a conclusive judgment as can be seen in the replays we see on TV.  Some of the other rules this year are as ridiculous:
> 
> ...



Well...  Hells Bells !!!  If the hit on Harvin's helmet by Rafael Bush's SHOULDER on Seattle's third play is a legal hit then by all means let's play that way on Sunday.  Seattle has the fastest tallest toughest hardest hitting DBs in the NFL.  I think the first time Crabtree gets past the jam and Kaepernick is foolish enough to give him a target Kam Chancellor should be spying him and come accross maybe a little higher than normal and if Crabtree's head gets in the way of Chancellor's shoulder so be it.  Even if he is penalized 15 yards it would be worth it if Crabtree is out for the remainder of the game.  Sounds about right... agreed?

Christ onna cracker Chancellor was penalized 15 yards LAST YEAR for smacking Vernon Davis hitting HIM shoulder to shoulder.....

I mean we got guys that can lay wood... for serious...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78qF72JwJwA]Kam Chancellor Crushes Vernon Davis (Rare Angle HD and slo-mo) 12-23-2012 Seattle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever wins next week and later the Super Bowl has to be lucky,  The way games are officiated it will come  down to how many 'mistakes' are made by the Zebras and who benefits (or gets screwed).  This helmet to helmet rule needs to be proven by video - too many mistakes take away great plays and have already changed the outcome of games during the regular season.
> ...



I thought that was a good hit when it happened.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 13, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I agree.  My point was that hit on Davis might have drawn a flag from one official and another would have ignored it.  Such inconsistency puts the defense on the defensive and ironically can lead to injury.  Anyone who ever played the game knows when you let up is when you get hurt.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 13, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



That official should have come to his senses and picked up his laundry.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 13, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



hopefully that kind of timed play will cost them sunday.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 13, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



on their way down huh? really.better tell the patriots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 13, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



you called that hug.yeah after the colts got down by FOUR touchdowns against the cheaps at HOME.I knew they would lay an egg this weekend.cant believe that one poster actually thought they could beat the cheatriots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 13, 2014)

manifold said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



they sure havent shown they can win in january.almost blwoing it saturday did not help their repuation either.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 13, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



The wind almost blew it.  Breese was lucky because the wind subsided briefly for the Saints in the second half.  The sun even came out briefly.  The Seattle game plan was to batton down the hatches because the winds were gusting so strong and they didn't want an errant wind altered pass getting in the wrong hands. FaBrease had no choice but to toss up the rock and was just fortunate that on two occasions a couple of Seattle CBs and Safeties collided or there would have certainly been two more ints and Lynch could have padded his 147 yards and added another TD.  The only real mistake was the bobbled botched catch on the on side kick.


----------



## Zander (Jan 13, 2014)

One thing is certain- if Seattle loses  - I will miss Huggy's shit talking!!


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 13, 2014)

Zander said:


> One thing is certain- if Seattle loses  - I will miss Huggy's shit talking!!



You would have absolutely loved the original Seahawks Dot Com message board.  There were NO rules...no moderation.  There were some threads and posts that were classic.  I was truely in my element.  The thing was like that 2-3 years before the crybabies whining got up to Allens management of the team and he hired a sports messageboard babysitting company to clean house.  Almost every original member got banned.  Good times.  I was elected the board president.  Kinda like Thunderdome..


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 13, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


And yet you posted this inside:



9/11 inside job said:


> 2.The cheatriots? another laugher. they'll be lucky if they make it past the first round.
> 
> Had the cleveland clowns not been the clowns they are always finding ways to lose games and been able to recover a basic simple onside kick against them,the cheatriots would REALLY be in trouble now not even in position to get the 2nd seed.
> 
> ...



You look really stupid now!!


----------

